# info on luftwaffe photos



## pbfoot (May 25, 2007)

If anyone has any info on these scans of a friends prints we would be appreciative such as unit, locale time frame
The 1st is a HS129b
2nd is JU88 G 6 B
me109G1
Ju87b


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2007)

ah where are the scans friend ? by the way there was no Ju 88G-6b


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2007)

Had to downsize them


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2007)

JU 87's from a training unit.

7./NJG 2 Ju 88G-1 captured in England as the crew really screwed up by making a landing at Woodbridge Essex on 13 July 44. SN-2 and Flensburg fell into RAF hands which nearly spelled the doom of the Luftw. Nf force. A very well known pic I have had it since the 1960's in my data files


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2007)

2 190's and a do217


----------



## DOUGRD (May 26, 2007)

On the Henschel Hs 129B1 4. Staffel, Schlachtgeschwader 2. I quote from the book "Luftwaffe Squadrons 1939-45" 4./SchG2 was the second unit to be formed with the Hs129B-1. Established in Poland in September 1942, it had been transferred to North Africa by November. Color plate on page 70


----------



## DOUGRD (May 26, 2007)

I found a color plate on the Ju88G-1 also! Again from the book"Luftwaffe Squadrons 1939-45 Pg.152. 7. Staffel, Nachtjagdgeschwader 2. "Based in Gilze-Rijen in JUly 1944, this aircraft became lost on the night of 12/13 of that month. Following a radio beacon, the crew landed in error at an RAF base in Suffolk, giving the British an unbelievable intelligence windfall."


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2007)

The info on Fw 190s I've found in some books.
The first pic shows Fw 190A-5/U14 equipped with an air torpedo LTF 5b.Its armament was 2xMG 151/20E mounted in wings.This a/c TD+SI werk.nr.150873 was presented to Luftwaffe and Kriegsmarine personel in the base of the experimental torpedo equipment Gdynia-Babie Doły ( called in that time Gotenhafen-Hexengrund ) in August 1943.The a/c had the tail wheel modified to make much more space between a ground and the torpedo.No serial production.The result of the tests was Fw190 F8/R14.

The second one - Fw 190 V18 werk nr.0040 CF+OY, it's a prototype of C version equipped with turbo-charger TK 9AC of the Hirth firm and 4 blade-prop.This a/c was built in 1942 as one of ten prototypes equipped with Daimler-Benz 603 engines plus the some different superchargers for the "Hohenjager 2" project.


----------



## net_sailor (May 27, 2007)

Group of Messerschmitts Bf 109G-1 are factory-fresh made
place: Regensburg factory airfield
time: first half of 1942


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for the help , my friend has been collecting and buying aviation pictures for about 35years and has over 100000 slides alone but is not nor has ever been online . Although most of his collection deals with military aircraft from the 50's and on he many times will have a complete collection of one type of aircraft all serial numbers and various paint jobs . So if you are looking for a specific scheme I might be able to help


----------

